
React-reboot: simplest way to update the syntax of your old React components - slorber
Hey all. Not really used to HN so I hope it&#x27;s not a big deal if I advertize here my new opensource project React-reboot<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;react-reboot.now.sh&#x2F;<p>It&#x27;s a tool (online,cli,node) that permits to update the syntax of your react&#x2F;js files.<p>It runs jscodeshift eslint babel prettier in a row with an opiniated config because some transforms are only available in one of these tools
If you like you can retweet: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;sebastienlorber&#x2F;status&#x2F;925743129705185281
======
sutterlity
Yep great tool :)

